

One Way to Reform Reddit: Give Users a Share in Profits - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/16/technology/personaltech/one-way-to-reform-reddit-give-users-a-share-in-profits.html?_r=0

======
Zekio
so basically copy the competition?

